# Brats



## wittdog (Oct 2, 2007)

Man that's some quality food porn.


----------



## surfinsapo (Oct 2, 2007)

That will work for sure!!!!   [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am so hungry now!
Dude that looked great!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 2, 2007)

I luv them brats!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Oct 2, 2007)

OH SNAP Big E.  Fantastic job.  You keep them pics a posting.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 3, 2007)

That looks fantastic and one of my favorites!!


----------



## john a (Oct 3, 2007)

Great job bige1, that looks terrific.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Oct 3, 2007)

Yep thats fine eatin B1, great lookin poboy


----------



## Cliff H. (Oct 3, 2007)

Very Nice.  

Now I am VERY hungry.


----------



## KyBlueBBQ (Oct 3, 2007)

Gotta Love dem Brats..


----------



## Rag1 (Oct 3, 2007)

Johnsonvilles I hope. They are the very best. Good looking chow.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Oct 3, 2007)

*MMMMMMMMMM..... pass the mustard!

Nice job [smilie=thumbup.gif] *


----------



## The Missing Link (Oct 3, 2007)

Looking good!!  Those are one of my favorites sausage.


----------



## Unity (Oct 3, 2007)

Smokey_Joe said:
			
		

> *mustard!*


If you haven't stumbled across the Mustard Museum of Mount Horeb, Wisconsin, give their site a look. Just about anything mustardy you can imagine. The curator is a little strange, but who isn't?   

--John  8)


----------

